# Ideas to make my grand finale party the best ever--Theme: Dumb Ways to Die



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Getting very excited about the party! I set up most of it Sunday, and we have so many specialty drink stations and interactive tableaux, I think I'm going to make a map. Grand finale, and all that!

But not all of my guests are hams, so I've rewritten the Winking Murder game to make it a little more subtle. If there's anything I've overlooked, or you have any suggestions, here it is below!

-----
Winking Murderer
A game of (In)Discretion and Intrigue

Starting at 8:30PM this evening, the game begins! Will you be the last one standing?
Each guest is requested to draw a card, below. (Do it now!) 
There you will find your fate. Are you a killer or are you prey?! 

IF YOU ARE A KILLER
Your mission is to stealthily eliminate your victims. You do this by winking at them.
If you are successful, you are one step closer to the very desirable winning prize, and your prey will place a red dot on their forehead.
BUT there's a catch! If you are CAUGHT winking, your prey does not die--YOU DO!!
Place the red dot on your forehead, and you are out of the game.
There is also the chance the person you wink at will be a murderer themselves!
In that case, they will wink back, and you are now out of the game. (Affix red dot.)
It's also possible another killer will wink at you, in which case, you eliminate them by winking back.
You survive, they die.
The last killer standing takes the prize!

IF YOU ARE PREY
Mix and mingle, but be on guard!
If you are caught alone and unawares, a discreet wink seals your fate!
Put a red dot on your forehead, and enjoy the rest of the game from the spirit side!
Be subtle when you don your dot so as not to tip the others off to the killer.
HOWEVER a fellow guest can save you if they observe the wink and call the killer out! The killer dies, you survive. 
There's a separate prize for the last prey to thwart their stalkers!

In the event of a standoff, we'll hold a drawing among the finalists to choose the winner.
Extra red dots will be placed around the party in case you lose yours.
Go and enjoy the party. And at 8:30, let the games begin!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

View attachment OBITUARIES.pdf

I know I'm kinda talking to myself here--it's pretty quiet right now, but I've gotten so many good ideas from HF over the years, I wanted to "give back" a little before our final party! Here's a copy of this year's invite.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

I read the title and thought of Darwin awards, they are the best dumb ways to die


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

really creative idea...Im enjoying reading your thread. If i think of anything creative I'll be sure to post it!


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

How did it go? Photos?


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm curious how the final party went. I know our parties and extreme decorating will only be around for a limited time, so curious as to how you wound this down, how the party went, any regrets, if you decided to continue any decorating, etc.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

i am just reading this for the first time and i find this theme intriguing. How did it go and what were the costumes like? Did your guests participate in following the theme when choosing their costume? This idea might be a future party for me. Thank you.


----------

